# Canon EOS R5 firmware update coming in the next 24 hours



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

> *Update 2:* The firmware coming shortly looks to be more about bug fixes than feature additions. Cinema RAW Light and CLog-2 and CLog-3 are not going to be in this update, but they are coming soon.
> Perhaps the bugs have to be addressed before adding features.
> Sorry folks, but this is the way things go sometimes.
> *Update:* A source that is testing the new firmware has warned me not to expect too much of a difference in thermal performance with the new firmware. I guess we’ll know for sure quite soon.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## landon (Aug 26, 2020)

Let's go!!!


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 26, 2020)

I'll take it!


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 26, 2020)

*******.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Aug 26, 2020)

I bet this firmware is for R5 and R6. Timing makes since given the upcoming ship date.

Probably a lot more R6’s going into the wild than the R5 has


----------



## landon (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm glad, this is sort out before the RF cinema lines are announced.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 26, 2020)

Same day as R6 shipping?


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 26, 2020)

Now if I only had a camera to update...

Anyone know if the 100-500L is coming tomorrow as well.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 26, 2020)

1080p 120 fps needs to be added too.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Aug 26, 2020)

Canon: replaces heat warning symbol with middle finger emoticon


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Now if I only had a camera to update...
> 
> Anyone know if the 100-500L is coming tomorrow as well.



It is.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Now if I only had a camera to update...
> 
> Anyone know if the 100-500L is coming tomorrow as well.



Hey, look at it this way, you won't have to go through the pain of dealing with the old, crappy completely useless camera when you finally do get yours (/sarcasm), unless you insist on using it before updating the firmware.


----------



## amorse (Aug 26, 2020)

Hard to guess how that turns out. I'd bet the firmware will provide a bit of flexibility in recording, but I really struggle to see it eliminating concerns on overheating. I'd bet the best case scenario is a more responsive cool down period based on temperature in the camera (I.e. maybe an active cooling solution will be more effective).

I wouldn't be surprised if the update also changed behavior which allows users to bypass recording limits too - i.e. external recorder behavior or the battery door and tape trick. Either way, I'm sure the discussion on the issue is far from over. 

I wonder if the firmware update will come with some commentary from Canon on why the limitations are in place when they have been relatively easy to bypass? For instance, I wonder if they'd note that higher internal temperature results in decreased video quality, or permanent damage to sensitive components?


----------



## DBounce (Aug 26, 2020)

If they fix this they can put me down for a R300 whenever it’s announced. But if the overheating nonsense is not rectified I’m keeping my money.


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 26, 2020)

If Canon just fixes the firmware, so that it does not allow the stupid hacks anymore .... and does not eventually address the recording / cooldown limits, you don't what to see the unleashed hell and shitstorm, which is going to follow


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 26, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> you don't what to see the unleashed hell and shitstorm




That's what the ignore button is for.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 26, 2020)

amorse said:


> Hard to guess how that turns out. I'd bet the firmware will provide a bit of flexibility in recording, but I really struggle to see it eliminating concerns on overheating. I'd bet the best case scenario is a more responsive cool down period based on temperature in the camera (I.e. maybe an active cooling solution will be more effective).
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the update also changed behavior which allows users to bypass recording limits too - i.e. external recorder behavior or the battery door and tape trick. Either way, I'm sure the discussion on the issue is far from over.
> 
> I wonder if the firmware update will come with some commentary from Canon on why the limitations are in place when they have been relatively easy to bypass? For instance, I wonder if they'd note that higher internal temperature results in decreased video quality, or permanent damage to sensitive components?


I use my R5 literally every day for anywhere from 5 - 8 hours straight to a Atomos Ninja V. Most days 8/hrs. If they switch off the external recording option... or cripple it, then my R5 gets promptly returned. I’m not even close to joking.


----------



## alejandrobox (Aug 26, 2020)

1080p 240 fps please!!


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 26, 2020)

This is what I wrote a while ago, where my resource at Canon told me a firmware would be available around the same day the R6 would be ready to ship out. You cats didn't believe me. Who's laughing now? (like my new avatar?  )


----------



## Go Wild (Aug 26, 2020)

Fix overheating issues and Canon will have the BEST camera in the market! Can´t wait for it.


----------



## digigal (Aug 26, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> If Canon just fixes the firmware, so that it does not allow the stupid hacks anymore .... and does not eventually address the recording / cooldown limits, you don't what to see the unleashed hell and shitstorm, which is going to follow


What does this poster not understand about the fact that Canon still cannot meet all the demand for this camera _in spite _of the constant whining of the video bloggers??


----------



## landon (Aug 26, 2020)

It's early, but why not!


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 26, 2020)

Prepare for a massive shipment of R5s. I'm betting they have been delayed because their entire stock of cameras had to be re-flashed.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 26, 2020)

DBounce said:


> If they fix this they can put me down for a R300 whenever it’s announced. But if the overheating nonsense is not rectified I’m keeping my money.


I don't have any idea what this could possibly have to do with any R300.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 26, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> This is what I wrote a while ago, where my resource at Canon told me a firmware would be available around the same day the R6 would be ready to ship out. You cats didn't believe me. Who's laughing now? (like my new avatar?  )


So creatively original.


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 26, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> Fix overheating issues and Canon will have the BEST camera in the market! Can´t wait for it.



It already is the best for many of our needs. I may be totally surprised, but I doubt new firmware will be a drastic change to the HQ video times. Maybe double or so? There are real thermal challenges in a body this small doing EVF + IBIS + high data rates no matter how many conspiracy theories there are. Maybe a light enough codec can sort it out to close the gap to competition, but I am skeptical.

Personally, I doubt Canon could ever fix enough to quell the mob, and they will still be labeled as some villain. The same youtube crowd of emotional vloggers who keep repeating the same pathetic fallacies, hacks, and amateur hour engineering will never stop ranting or hating now. Even long after they have their Sony or whatever, they will be all over blathering about the "conspiracy" cripple hammer until it stops generating clicks or boosting their ego. I actually own Sony products including their cameras in the past and have noticed a real cult behavior similar to many Apple people surrounding them. Canon makes for the best overall field experience for my needs and is currently really pushing the edge of features and quality, but I use the right tool for the job. No sense holding something to the fire for what it was not designed for.

It would be great if people could be adult and simply point out facts, make their complaint once, and move on and use what works for them. Most likely this controversy will remain for some time as the pent up irrational emotion has momentum now. I hope I'm wrong and it would be great to see the firmware make all these whiners shut it and cry about canceling their pre-orders.


----------



## tcphoto (Aug 26, 2020)

The YouTuber's are eagerly awaiting so they can jump for joy or sharpen their pitchforks.


----------



## Jim Corbett (Aug 26, 2020)

Imagine if the camera overheats during the update...


----------



## Th0msky (Aug 26, 2020)

Well if this firmware update means that the overheating issue can be as good as gone on the R6, then i’ll order one after all immediately! Still hope for videographers on these cameras?


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 26, 2020)

bernie_king said:


> Prepare for a massive shipment of R5s. I'm betting they have been delayed because their entire stock of cameras had to be re-flashed.



Why would you postpone your sales and risk ppl cancelling their pre-orders, if users can easily apply the firmware update themselves?


----------



## peters (Aug 26, 2020)

DBounce said:


> I use my R5 literally every day for anywhere from 5 - 8 hours straight to a Atomos Ninja V. Most days 8/hrs. If they switch off the external recording option... or cripple it, then my R5 gets promptly returned. I’m not even close to joking.


We do this as well. So far I had no overheat even after 90 or 100 minutes in 4k60 (ran it for a test). But the warning still appears very early. 
Did the camera so far overheat on you with the atomos and turned off or froze?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 26, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> So creatively original.


*“Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery that mediocrity can pay to greatness.”*

― Oscar Wilde


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 26, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> It already is the best for many of our needs. I may be totally surprised, but I doubt new firmware will be a drastic change to the HQ video times. Maybe double or so? There are real thermal challenges in a body this small doing EVF + IBIS + high data rates no matter how many conspiracy theories there are. Maybe a light enough codec can sort it out to close the gap to competition, but I am skeptical.
> 
> Personally, I doubt Canon could ever fix enough to quell the mob, and they will still be labeled as some villain. The same youtube crowd of emotional vloggers who keep repeating the same pathetic fallacies, hacks, and amateur hour engineering and will *never stop ranting* or hating now. Even long after they have their Sony or whatever, they will be all over blathering about the "conspiracy" cripple hammer until it stops generating clicks or boosting their ego. I actually own Sony products including their cameras in the past and have noticed a real cult behavior similar to many Apple people surrounding them. Canon makes for the best overall field experience for my needs and is currently really pushing the edge of features and quality, but I use the right tool for the job. No sense holding something to the fire for what it was not designed for.
> 
> It would be great if people could be adult and simply point out facts, make their complaint once, and move on and use what works for them. Most likely this controversy will remain for some time as the pent up irrational emotion has momentum now. I hope I'm wrong and it would be great to see the firmware make all these whiners shut it and cry about canceling their pre-orders.



OMG, will you EVER stop YOUR ranting? LOL


----------



## marathonman (Aug 26, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> Fix overheating issues and Canon will have the BEST camera in the market! Can´t wait for it.


Wait, what? The R5 overheats? Does EOSHD know?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 26, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Wait, what? The R5 overheats? Does EOSHD know?


That wins comment of the week!


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 26, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Wait, what? The R5 overheats? Does EOSHD know?



If it is "fixed" according to the mob, I expect EOSHD and the like to take credit for their noble campaign and valiant engineering efforts.


----------



## Go Wild (Aug 26, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> It already is the best for many of our needs. I may be totally surprised, but I doubt new firmware will be a drastic change to the HQ video times. Maybe double or so? There are real thermal challenges in a body this small doing EVF + IBIS + high data rates no matter how many conspiracy theories there are. Maybe a light enough codec can sort it out to close the gap to competition, but I am skeptical.
> 
> Personally, I doubt Canon could ever fix enough to quell the mob, and they will still be labeled as some villain. The same youtube crowd of emotional vloggers who keep repeating the same pathetic fallacies, hacks, and amateur hour engineering and will never stop ranting or hating now. Even long after they have their Sony or whatever, they will be all over blathering about the "conspiracy" cripple hammer until it stops generating clicks or boosting their ego. I actually own Sony products including their cameras in the past and have noticed a real cult behavior similar to many Apple people surrounding them. Canon makes for the best overall field experience for my needs and is currently really pushing the edge of features and quality, but I use the right tool for the job. No sense holding something to the fire for what it was not designed for.
> 
> It would be great if people could be adult and simply point out facts, make their complaint once, and move on and use what works for them. Most likely this controversy will remain for some time as the pent up irrational emotion has momentum now. I hope I'm wrong and it would be great to see the firmware make all these whiners shut it and cry about canceling their pre-orders.


 Well but any improvement is quite welcome. What bugs me more is the camera overheats even without recording. I can accept limit recording times, I can accept camera to overheat but this is almost unusable. We can record externally and overpass HQ 30fps but not 120fps. And boy...image is so gorgeous. 
So I kinda agree with you about the histerical youtubers, but I did underestimate the overheating issue. Let me give you an example, last week I was in the field photographing and filming vultures. I started photographing and then pass to video. Even without being in video mode, camera overheated. I could only record about 2 minutes of 4k120fps. Camera overheated so fast!!! That was so F***** frustrating....After that I always record with the atomos but I always struggle with the 120fps. 

You are right, the camera is already a beast of a camera and I love it for stills. For video, it´s a love/hate relationship. Love the image quality, love the 4k120fps...but overheating ruins everything....And also...not only overheating, it´s also the recovering times!! Sometimes camera is just cold...but overheating signal still there.... 

Welll...fingers very crossed, if Canon can adress this issues and improve the times....I will be a very...VERY R5 happy owner!!!


----------



## Richard Anthony (Aug 26, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Now if I only had a camera to update...
> 
> Anyone know if the 100-500L is coming tomorrow as well.


Yes it is , well at least in the UK it is , mines already in stock , they are posting it tomorrow .


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 26, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Wait, what? The R5 overheats? Does EOSHD know?



EOSHD needs to think about new possinle hacks, as neither the tape or the screw in the doors are going to work anymore. Need to buy some popcorn for tomorrow evening ....


----------



## Richard Anthony (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh FFS here we go again , more for the Sony boys and video clickbait teams to have a go at , I hope this firmware shuts them all up , but I cant see it somehow


----------



## marathonman (Aug 26, 2020)

tcphoto said:


> The YouTuber's are eagerly awaiting so they can jump for joy or sharpen their pitchforks.


Joy doesn't generate many clicks..... I see the videos now:

Chelsea Northrup's husband on: "R5 firmware, does it finally make the totally unusable 4K usable?"
Mr EOSBetaMaxHD: "how new Canon R5 firmware proves R5 heat limit was fake and why I should win the nobel peace prize for forcing Canon's hand single-handedly"
Camera Conspiracies: "New Canon R5 firmware found to be cause of Covid 17"
Gerald Mundane: "Mediocre firmware, great marketing"

I think it might be time to take a day off Twitter tomorrow ;-)


----------



## vjlex (Aug 26, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> Why would you postpone your sales and risk ppl cancelling their pre-orders, if users can easily apply the firmware update themselves?


As the old adage goes, prevention is better than cure. The less customers that have the individual experience of overheating and complaints about recovery times, the better.


----------



## J9canon (Aug 26, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> This is what I wrote a while ago, where my resource at Canon told me a firmware would be available around the same day the R6 would be ready to ship out. You cats didn't believe me. Who's laughing now? (like my new avatar?  )



I remember it. Thank you. Do you know if the source has any info on the R6?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 26, 2020)

Realistic hopes: more authentic cool down and heating times. Potentially less demanding modes that don't involve major processing. Better optimization for use with CFExpress cards.

Let's all be totally honest and realistic here, we can record 4KHQ unlimited with an external recorder. If we could get the camera to more accurately record and cool down in this mode and the 4K60/4K120, you have an absolutely unreal tool in your bag. The cool down times HAVE to be improved for the video shooters. The "heat up" times need to be more accurately reflected because shooting photos shouldn't eventually LOCK us out of these video modes.

As a photographer, we need to make some changes to the controls of the IBIS system. Why do I get more options for IBIS when I'm using an adapted lens from 1976 and then I only have the option to turn it on/off when I put on my RF lens? Haha I really want to see that added. I want the IBIS and IS to operate like it does on my DSLRs.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 26, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Mr EOSBetaMaxHD: "how new Canon R5 firmware proves R5 heat limit was fake and why I should win the nobel peace prize for forcing Canon's hand single-handedly"
> Camera Conspiracies: "New Canon R5 firmware found to be cause of Covid 17"
> Gerald Mundane: "Mediocre firmware, great marketing"



LOLx3

and one more for BetaMaxHD, that guy has gone particularly mad.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 26, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> *“Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery that mediocrity can pay to greatness.”*
> 
> ― Oscar Wilde


I miss PBD avatar

I always looked for Garfield and Pooky in threads because I was likely about to learn something even if I did not always agree with what I was learning.

_"Progress is impossible without change; and those who cannot change their minds cannot change anything."

--- George Bernard Shaw_


----------



## marathonman (Aug 26, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> LOLx3
> 
> and one more for BetaMaxHD, that guy has gone particularly mad.


At this point, most rational human beings would just rename their mediocre blog, and move on. But while there are Philip Bloom's cats to kill and the opportunity to ride a white knight to the UK small claim's court to defend the rights of under-privileged film-makers, the man with the chip on his shoulder is ready for the fight. Apparently the rallying call goes something like this:

"If it falls to me to start a fight to cut out the cancer of bent and twisted camera cripple hammers in our country with the simple sword of truth, a refrigerator and the trusty shield of British fair play, so be it. I am ready for the fight. The fight against overheating and those who put artificial limits in place to prevent it. My fight begins 10 years ago. Thank you and good afternoon."


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 26, 2020)

marathonman said:


> "If it falls to me to start a fight to cut out the cancer of bent and twisted camera cripple hammers in our country with the simple sword of truth, a refrigerator and the trusty shield of British fair play, so be it. I am ready for the fight. The fight against overheating and those who put artificial limits in place to prevent it. My fight begins 10 years ago. Thank you and good afternoon."



I think I just threw-up a little  It helps if you have 



 playing in the background.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 26, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> If Canon just fixes the firmware, so that it does not allow the stupid hacks anymore .... and does not eventually address the recording / cooldown limits, you don't what to see the unleashed hell and shitstorm, which is going to follow


the hacks could be potentially harmful to the camera. i still think the protections are there for a reason, they are just implemented in a shitty way.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> the hacks could be potentially harmful to the camera. i still think the protections are there for a reason, they are just implemented in a shitty way.



I could see the firmware update including things that will detect some of the hacks having happened...so that Canon knows to void your warranty.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 26, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Joy doesn't generate many clicks..... I see the videos now:
> 
> Chelsea Northrup's husband on: "R5 firmware, does it finally make the totally unusable 4K usable?"
> Mr EOSBetaMaxHD: "how new Canon R5 firmware proves R5 heat limit was fake and why I should win the nobel peace prize for forcing Canon's hand single-handedly"
> ...


and my favorite:

"I'm Cancelling my Sony pre-order and Re-Ording my Previously Cancelled R5"

and after the firmware announcement reveals that there will still be overheating issues:

"I'm Cancelling my R5 order and Re-Ording my Previously Cancelled Sony Pre-Order that I ordered after Cancelling my R5 Pre-order - How many times was I wrong????" 

*Thumbnail: hands over both cheeks with mouth wide open and flames everywhere and melted cameras and ?marks over their head*


----------



## tron (Aug 26, 2020)

It will update R5 from "*Harmless*" to "*Mostly Harmless*"


----------



## landon (Aug 26, 2020)

_*Update:* A source that is testing the new firmware has warned me not to expect too much of a difference in thermal performance with the new firmware._

Hmmm.


----------



## Besisika (Aug 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Hey, look at it this way, you won't have to go through the pain of dealing with the old, crappy completely useless camera when you finally do get yours (/sarcasm), unless you insist on using it before updating the firmware.


I disagree.
I have had mine for almost a month now and very happy with it.
Like many gears out there, it takes time to learn all the little things that come with it.
Up to now, I am still at configuring buttons layout and custom functions, and testing each possible variation. Went through testing IBIS, different quality using different crops, using HDMI, balancing gimbal, choice of lenses for different scenario, right time to use different frame rate, post pro in Premiere Pro, dynamic posing with strobe, and so on. It is my first mirrorless and first small camera, and I really have to learn and re-learn many things coming from a DSLR.
There is really a lot to learn. I am glad I have it now when I can't shoot much. Gives me enough time to learn.

"Useless"? Sarcasm indeed. It is the most advanced camera I have ever used and I do own a 1DX II.
Imagine having a 50mm 1.4 and being able to use it to get 4K 50mm, 85 mm and 135 mm at 1.4 with only one lens just by going into the menu without shooting 8K. You have the same minimum focusing distance at all 3 crops, very similar level of IBIS, same lens weight (if you put it sometime overhead for table top), (not to repeat) without taking 3 or 4 lenses with you. I realize that it sounds BS for many pixel guru out there, but I tested them against my need, my mind accepted the results and it gives me freedom (but that is me). Gone are the days when I have to had with me a 100mm macro, 50mm, 85mm, and 135mm primes so that I could shoot people cooking diner for an event. I don't bring tripod, no monopod, no gimbal, just a tiny little camera with a tiny little lens. I handhold it even for a quick table top with the cook. Why would I complain? I let you do that part, you are doing great. Canon is mad, and giving me more.
If they give Clog-2 on that cinema raw lite, then I will do my dance tonight.
My only two concerns with this camera are the 4K 120; I hope they will increase it a bit (10min longer will be fantastic even with a lesser quality/bit rate). Then comes the micro HDMI. I don't think they have a way to fix the damn HDMI. It has caused me so much grief lately. Cannot find a good way to use it with Ninja V and rotated flippy screen. It gets in the way of the screen. There are no 270-degree 4K 60 micro HDMI out there. I can find only 90.
Anyway, If I can upgrade tonight, I will let you know. Just bear in mind that I am a happy owner and won't complain. There is a chance that I won't be able to do it tonight. Somehow I cannot use the USB; I might have a bad cable or bad port on the R5. I might have to switch to wireless, but my computer doesn't have one either. Let's see if I can copy it to an SD card and upgrade from there.


----------



## tron (Aug 26, 2020)

There are two bugs that are reported: one it had to do with timelapses under a specific setting (CR) and the other one was about camera freezing during stills shooting (FM).


----------



## Besisika (Aug 26, 2020)

DBounce said:


> I use my R5 literally every day for anywhere from 5 - 8 hours straight to a Atomos Ninja V. Most days 8/hrs. If they switch off the external recording option... or cripple it, then my R5 gets promptly returned. I’m not even close to joking.


I might follow your footsteps. The Ninja Vee is the way. Premiere Pro is very happy with it.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I could see the firmware update including things that will detect some of the hacks having happened...so that Canon knows to void your warranty.


Unfortunately the fact (_am nervous about that word for some reason_) that the hack clears NVRAM it will be hard for Canon to know for sure. This is the one thing that actually upsets me with what is going on. If the camera gets a reputations for being easy to hack to extend the record limits to levels that are simply unsafe for the hardware what will that do to the value of these cameras in 3 years?

Could be great if the hardware can handle it, could be a disaster if cameras start burning up.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 26, 2020)

Besisika said:


> I disagree.
> I have had mine for almost a month now and very happy with it.
> Like many gears out there, it takes time to learn all the little things that come with it.
> Up to now, I am still at configuring buttons layout and custom functions, and testing each possible variation. Went through testing IBIS, different quality using different crops, using HDMI, balancing gimbal, choice of lenses for different scenario, right time to use different frame rate, post pro in Premiere Pro, dynamic posing with strobe, and so on. It is my first mirrorless and first small camera, and I really have to learn and re-learn many things coming from a DSLR.
> ...


@Besisika @SteveC from all accounts is a really happy owner and was just trying to soften the blow that @Bert63 has had to deal with while he waits for his R5. @Bert63 I think I would be certifiable if I was in your shoes.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 26, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Now if I only had a camera to update...
> 
> Anyone know if the 100-500L is coming tomorrow as well.


According to B&H, they are indicating that shipment of the 100-500mm starts tomorrow. They shipped my R5 the day it was released and so hopefully I'll get my 100-500 on Friday or Saturday. What else can I sell besides my other kidney?


----------



## tron (Aug 26, 2020)

I hope that Canon fixes overheating so that when I will buy R5 for stills only, video which I will NOT shoot will not overheat the camera instead of getting a R5 for stills only, that will overheat when used for video which I will not shoot … Oh wait


----------



## Otara (Aug 26, 2020)

Anyone else hoping there will be an announcement that the cooling periods were too short and they need to extend them by up to a minute?


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 26, 2020)

Ramage said:


> @Besisika @SteveC from all accounts is a really happy owner and was just trying to soften the blow that @Bert63 has had to deal with while he waits for his R5. @Bert63 I think I would be certifiable if I was in your shoes.




I'm debating ordering the 100-500L + 1.4X but if it releases tomorrow and there aren't enough to go around (again) I'm way late and I'll be doubly pissed.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 26, 2020)

DBounce said:


> I use my R5 literally every day for anywhere from 5 - 8 hours straight to a Atomos Ninja V. Most days 8/hrs. If they switch off the external recording option... or cripple it, then my R5 gets promptly returned. I’m not even close to joking.




You ever gonna post the links to the used R5s you were bleating about? Here's me looking very doubtful. I guess you were 'not even close to serious...' Or truthful.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> *******.



Always.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Canon: replaces heat warning symbol with middle finger emoticon



This would be perfect.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

bernie_king said:


> Prepare for a massive shipment of R5s. I'm betting they have been delayed because their entire stock of cameras had to be re-flashed.



I like the way you think...


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> The same youtube crowd of emotional vloggers who keep repeating the same pathetic fallacies, hacks, and amateur hour engineering will never stop ranting or hating now. Even long after they have their Sony or whatever, they will be all over blathering about the "conspiracy" cripple hammer until it stops generating clicks or boosting their ego.





cornieleous said:


> If it is "fixed" according to the mob, I expect EOSHD and the like to take credit for their noble campaign and valiant engineering efforts.



I can't wait to read how Andrew and his band of mindless minions "forced" Canon to "come clean..."

Circle jerk central over there.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Oh FFS here we go again , more for the Sony boys and video clickbait teams to have a go at , I hope this firmware shuts them all up , but I cant see it somehow



It won't. Nothing will. Children with an audience.


----------



## [email protected] canon rumors (Aug 27, 2020)

Jim Corbett said:


> Imagine if the camera overheats during the update...


Must wait 1hour cool down before re-updating,then again and again


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> Why would you postpone your sales and risk ppl cancelling their pre-orders, if users can easily apply the firmware update themselves?



If people were going to cancel over perceived heating issues that train left the station a long time ago. Unless people are just making threatening noises with no intent but to gladly receive their order when their name reached the top of the ship list.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> Well but any improvement is quite welcome. What bugs me more is the camera overheats even without recording. I can accept limit recording times, I can accept camera to overheat but this is almost unusable. We can record externally and overpass HQ 30fps but not 120fps. And boy...image is so gorgeous.
> So I kinda agree with you about the histerical youtubers, but I did underestimate the overheating issue. Let me give you an example, last week I was in the field photographing and filming vultures. I started photographing and then pass to video. Even without being in video mode, camera overheated. I could only record about 2 minutes of 4k120fps. Camera overheated so fast!!! That was so F***** frustrating....After that I always record with the atomos but I always struggle with the 120fps.
> 
> You are right, the camera is already a beast of a camera and I love it for stills. For video, it´s a love/hate relationship. Love the image quality, love the 4k120fps...but overheating ruins everything....And also...not only overheating, it´s also the recovering times!! Sometimes camera is just cold...but overheating signal still there....
> ...



Tear the battery door off and rape the switch with toothpicks and Dollar Tree scotch tape. I hear this is the perfect l337 haxors for all the serious videographers out there.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> This is what I wrote a while ago, where my resource at Canon told me a firmware would be available around the same day the R6 would be ready to ship out. You cats didn't believe me. Who's laughing now? (like my new avatar?  )



We're not laughing with you, we're laughing at you..


----------



## SteveC (Aug 27, 2020)

Besisika said:


> I disagree.
> I have had mine for almost a month now and very happy with it.
> Like many gears out there, it takes time to learn all the little things that come with it.
> Up to now, I am still at configuring buttons layout and custom functions, and testing each possible variation. Went through testing IBIS, different quality using different crops, using HDMI, balancing gimbal, choice of lenses for different scenario, right time to use different frame rate, post pro in Premiere Pro, dynamic posing with strobe, and so on. It is my first mirrorless and first small camera, and I really have to learn and re-learn many things coming from a DSLR.
> ...



You misread me perfectly...it was ALL sarcasm.

It's a wonderful item, my very few complaints (1080/120 would be a nice add, and I had a couple of menu gripes and would like to be able to assign the useless-to-me rate button) are mere quibbles.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 27, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> *******.



Yes, S*ny IS *******!!!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Wait, what? The R5 overheats? Does EOSHD know?



Wife is looking at me like I'm insane. I'm cracking up over here.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 27, 2020)

[email protected] canon rumors said:


> Must wait 1hour cool down before re-updating,then again and again



It would suck if the camera overheated during an update...and then on cooling down, had to start over from the beginning.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I could see the firmware update including things that will detect some of the hacks having happened...so that Canon knows to void your warranty.




This also would be hilarious.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 27, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> It won't. Nothing will. Children with an audience.



I'm guessing the worst of the children got spanked and sent out of the room, though.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 27, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Unfortunately the fact (_am nervous about that word for some reason_) that the hack clears NVRAM it will be hard for Canon to know for sure. This is the one thing that actually upsets me with what is going on. If the camera gets a reputations for being easy to hack to extend the record limits to levels that are simply unsafe for the hardware what will that do to the value of these cameras in 3 years?
> 
> Could be great if the hardware can handle it, could be a disaster if cameras start burning up.



I didn't buy the camera with the intention of selling it down the road. I try to pick one excellent item and use it up. I am one of the few people I know who has owned the same car for just a couple of years short of half his lifetime (it did finally die, short of the mark).

Thus, I won't have to deal with the market effects of other people's asshattery.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 27, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I can't wait to read how Andrew and his band of mindless minions "forced" Canon to "come clean..."
> 
> Circle jerk central over there.



As I've said, either outcome, the assholes will spin to their credit. Either it's fixed and they forced Canon to come clean, or it's NOT fixed, and Canon just continues to be evil. Heads they win, tails Canon loses. And those who follow them will continue marching merrily on in their delusions.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I didn't buy the camera with the intention of selling it down the road. I try to pick one excellent item and use it up. I am one of the few people I know who has owned the same car for just a couple of years short of half his lifetime (it did finally die, short of the mark).
> 
> Thus, I won't have to deal with the market effects of other people's asshattery.



I'm sort of the same except that I buy excellent items and never sell any of them. One time a friend of mine saw my camera closet open. He said WTF and I told him if you buy nice stuff and keep it forever you end up with a really nice collection of nice stuff.

Of course, being old helps. Very curious to hear the story of the car. 

Nice update on the signature by the way, and excellent use of the word asshattery.


----------



## Go Wild (Aug 27, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Tear the battery door off and rape the switch with toothpicks and Dollar Tree scotch tape. I hear this is the perfect l337 haxors for all the serious videographers out there.


I saw that hack, didn´t try it yet, I am afraid it could damage camera in some way.....It´s an expensive camera....  I will wait to see what Canon can do.


----------



## slclick (Aug 27, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> *******.


Oh that's new!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> I saw that hack, didn´t try it yet, I am afraid it could damage camera in some way.....It´s an expensive camera....  I will wait to see what Canon can do.



Yes - I was being 100 percent sarcastic. Only a fool would override a manufacturer's safety settings. 

These people who think they know more than the engineers (yes EOS HD - I'm referring to you) who designed and built the camera - safeguards and all - are stunningly stupid. Without knowing the reasoning and all the technical aspects behind the decisions that were made they are whizzing into a fan - at best.


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 27, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> Why would you postpone your sales and risk ppl cancelling their pre-orders, if users can easily apply the firmware update themselves?


Absolutely. 

A few lost pre-orders is better than a mass outcry from thousands of camera owners. They have the YouTube crowd attacking the camera, but at this point these forums, etc... are not full of people complaining about the cameras in their hands. Also for every buyer like us who are tech savy and follow these cameras there are hundreds, if not thousands of potential buyers out there who would buy the camera with no idea of the issues until they got the camera and returned it in frustration. Most people don't even know what firmware is let alone how to update. In any case I seriously doubt they lost many pre orders. It's not like there's another camera out there for people to buy in it's place.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 27, 2020)

peters said:


> We do this as well. So far I had no overheat even after 90 or 100 minutes in 4k60 (ran it for a test). But the warning still appears very early.
> Did the camera so far overheat on you with the atomos and turned off or froze?


No issues at all. I leave the memory card out and I’m using the battery grip with dummy battery.


Bert63 said:


> You ever gonna post the links to the used R5s you were bleating about? Here's me looking very doubtful. I guess you were 'not even close to serious...' Or truthful.



I have no idea what you are talking about. Did I say anything about posting links to used cameras? What exactly have I lied about? I think you might be a bit confused.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 27, 2020)

Canon Singapore has the update.






EOS R5 Firmware Update, Version 1.1.0 [Windows]


Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements: 1. Useful messaging is now displayed when [HDMI display: Camera+External monitor] and [Overheat ...




sg.canon






Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements:

1. Useful messaging is now displayed when [HDMI display: Camera+External monitor] and [Overheat control: on] settings are enabled.
2. When using certain RF lenses for movie shooting, the in-lens image stabilization mechanism has been improved.
3. Fixes a phenomenon in which the "Slow Synchro" setting screen is not accurately displayed, when the language is set to English.
4. Fixes a typo displayed on the communication setting screen, when the language is set to Korean.
5. Connectivity during FTP transmission has been improved.
6. Fixes a phenomenon, in which the card access time may take longer, when using certain CFexpress cards.
7. Temperature detection and shooting time control in video shooting have been improved. In addition, the total shooting time when the short-time recording and power-on/off are performed repeatedly at room temperature is improved.
8. The phenomenon in which the movie recording time available is not correctly displayed when the Date/Time/Zone is not set has been corrected.

*The firmware scheduled for release in early September will incorporate the following improvements for the RF100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM.
-Supports 6-stop image stabilization. (CIPA-compliant)
-Improves IS capabilities when performing continuous shooting under specific conditions.

This firmware update is for cameras equipped with firmware Version 1.0.0. If the camera's firmware is already Version 1.1.0, this update is unnecessary. When updating the firmware of your camera, please first review the instructions thoroughly.

Q&A:
Preparations for a firmware update:
After the downloaded compressed file (.zip) is extracted, a firmware folder is created.

*Extracting the downloaded file:
Right-click the zip file, and then select Extract All to extract the file.

In the folder you downloaded are the firmware (EOSR5110.FIR / file size: 46,129,952 bytes) and instructions on the firmware update procedures (a PDF file in five languages: Japanese, English, French, Spanish, and Simplified Chinese). Before starting the firmware update operations, please be sure to check the procedure in accordance with the instruction.

(The following is the history of past firmware updates)
Firmware Version 1.1.0 is the first update to be released.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 27, 2020)

"4. Fixes a typo displayed on the communication setting screen, when the language is set to Korean." 

HELL YEAH!!! WOO HOO!!!

I just placed my order!! 예!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 27, 2020)

Pretty sure this

_8. The phenomenon in which the movie recording time available is not correctly displayed when the Date/Time/Zone is not set has been corrected. _

Closed the hack with pulling the battery, but I am not interested in trying it


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 27, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> "I'm Cancelling my R5 order and Re-Ording my Previously Cancelled Sony Pre-Order that I ordered after Cancelling my R5 Pre-order - How many times was I wrong????"
> 
> *Thumbnail: hands over both cheeks with mouth wide open and flames everywhere and melted cameras and ?marks over their head*



Basically, I read his website for a dose of awkward, seeping humor. But lately, I've hesitated as I think he is playing a joke on his readership, forum base and a few canon social media reps.


----------



## 1D4 (Aug 27, 2020)

Also up on Canon Canada, if you have some strange aversion to Singapore:






Canon Canada Support







canoncanada.custhelp.com


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 27, 2020)

I just installed the firmware and have a 1DX2 and M6 Mark II as my backups, but I can provide updates throughout the weekend. I have a lot of experience with the camera right now and can see if there are any improvements to the thermals. I know that after shooting photos for about 45 minutes, I couldn't shoot any 120p or 8K. I'll check it periodically to see if that number ever drops to zero in photo mode - because it shouldn't.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

DBounce said:


> No issues at all. I leave the memory card out and I’m using the battery grip with dummy battery.
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about. Did I say anything about posting links to used cameras? What exactly have I lied about? I think you might be a bit confused.



Not confused at all.

You said:

“Here’s a thought: why not limit the camera with a real thermal limit? I’m sure none would have issue with that. But crippling to protect their cinema line is just a pos move. And I say that as an owner of Canon cinema cameras. Moves like this will see canon going out of business. When the R5 was released it was a “number one” seller on BH websites... after the cripple debacle it’s since been reduced to just “top seller” status. Do knew what took its place? The Sony A7S3. *There are already used models of the R5 in stock.* This is harming Canon. 
Now I understand that stills shooter might not care much about video. But don’t you want a camera that can actually perform without artificial limits? This position really shouldn’t need defending. I didn’t like it when apple was purposely decreasing battery life on their older phones... this is no different. It’s an artificial limit. Sold like it’s to protect the camera, even though in truth, that is a lie.”

...and I have been asking for links to this flood of used R5s ever since. I just can’t seem to find the ones you posted were available.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 27, 2020)

Firmware for the R5 is available https://www.canon-europe.com/suppor...cameras/digital_slr/eos-r5.html?type=firmware

Worked okay, no error messages.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 27, 2020)

“Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery that mediocrity can pay to greatness.”

― Oscar Wilde



Ramage said:


> I miss PBD avatar
> 
> I always looked for Garfield and Pooky in threads because I was likely about to learn something even if I did not always agree with what I was learning.
> 
> ...



I thought Jim Davis "designed" those 2 characters and someone _copied_ it as their avatar.

Imitation as in someone reacting with a certain "like" the same way as another person does? 

(oh, that's a "private" joke  )


----------



## SteveC (Aug 27, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Not confused at all.
> 
> You said:
> 
> ...



And of course, he's imputing motives of Canon for no apparent reason.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> And of course, he's imputing motives of Canon for no apparent reason.



I called him on that as well - crickets... He is a believer of all things EOSHD so what should I expect?


----------



## 1D4 (Aug 27, 2020)

Up on Canon USA...go go go!*

* before the server gets hacked again





__





Canon Support for EOS R5 | Canon U.S.A., Inc.


Find support for your Canon EOS R5. Browse the recommended drivers, downloads, and manuals to make sure your product contains the most up-to-date software.




www.usa.canon.com


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 27, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Pretty sure this
> 
> _8. The phenomenon in which the movie recording time available is not correctly displayed when the Date/Time/Zone is not set has been corrected. _
> 
> Closed the hack with pulling the battery, but I am not interested in trying it



I was looking forward to all these "professionals" with taped up cameras with doors sticking open yanking out the battery every so often on the job.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 27, 2020)

"1. Useful messaging is now displayed when [HDMI display: Camera+External monitor] and [Overheat control: on] settings are enabled. "

So Atomos Ninja will not improve recording times over internal??


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 27, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> EOSHD needs to think about new possinle hacks, as neither the tape or the screw in the doors are going to work anymore. Need to buy some popcorn for tomorrow evening ....


I’d say, that EOSHD is ripe for a well deserved, an early retirement.


----------



## Besisika (Aug 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You misread me perfectly...it was ALL sarcasm.
> 
> It's a wonderful item, my very few complaints (1080/120 would be a nice add, and I had a couple of menu gripes and would like to be able to assign the useless-to-me rate button) are mere quibbles.


Perfect!
I thought I lost my mind.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 27, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> I saw that hack, didn´t try it yet, I am afraid it could damage camera in some way.....It´s an expensive camera....  I will wait to see what Canon can do.


The firmware will apply the scotch tape for you


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 27, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> "1. Useful messaging is now displayed when [HDMI display: Camera+External monitor] and [Overheat control: on] settings are enabled. "
> 
> So Atomos Ninja will not improve recording times over internal??


NoLife just did a live stream testing the new firmware. It appears that using an external recorder with no cards still gives significantly extended times. He ended the live stream after an hour using battery but no cards and it was not overheating.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 27, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> This is what I wrote a while ago, where my resource at Canon told me a firmware would be available around the same day the R6 would be ready to ship out. You cats didn't believe me. Who's laughing now? (like my new avatar?  )



The new avatar confused me a bit when reading the posts before I had my coffee. "Hey, that doesn't sound like privatebydesign, did he get hacked?". I never realized how much I depend on the avatar instead of the text below it


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You misread me perfectly...it was ALL sarcasm.
> 
> It's a wonderful item, my very few complaints (1080/120 would be a nice add, and I had a couple of menu gripes and would like to be able to assign the useless-to-me rate button) are mere quibbles.



I wonder if it's feasible for Canon to make all 1080p modes, including the 120fps one, have a HQ downsampled from LQ 4k variant. That should improve 1080p quite a bit for fine details.


----------



## Besisika (Aug 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You misread me perfectly...it was ALL sarcasm.
> 
> It's a wonderful item, my very few complaints (1080/120 would be a nice add, and I had a couple of menu gripes and would like to be able to assign the useless-to-me rate button) are mere quibbles.


OK, I upgraded the firmware and like it.
I did not test the 8K because I will rarely use it, until they introduce that cinema raw thing.
I did test the 4K 120 because that was my concern.
I wanted 10min longer than prior and they gave it. Let me explain.
When I turned on 4K120, the timer gives me the same time; 7min29sec. The behavior of the camera is not the same though.
I do not shoot like Gordon does (or suggests in his test). I mainly shoot concerts (choir and band - both live and rehearsal) and I usually have 30min during band setup and choir warm up. That is when I desperately need the 4K 120. It allows me to grab B-rolls effectively without bringing cumbersome tripod, monopod or even a gimbal. I grab a bunch of 5 to 15 sec clips and I use 120fps to replace a slider. 4K 120 replaces it perfectly for non-moving subjects. It delivers nice look as well for moving subject. I use it mainly to shoot hands and mouths when interacting with musical gear during setup. That would be guitar tuning, connecting keyboards, setting up drum set, testing the microphone and so on. I shoot mainly closeups, from different angles, different crops, different camera movements and I take 3-5 clips for every subject. Every set of 3-5 clips are done very quickly (almost no break in between), then I move to next subject. That gives roughly 10-20sec break, then another set of 3-5 clips, then move on.
When testing the firmware before the upgrade, I was able to use the camera for 10min max before getting the alarm. After the upgrade I was able to get 20min. Which is plenty for me. I usually have only 30min anyway and 20min shooting time is enough given that I shot only 4K 120 during my test. Usually, I combine 4K 120 and 4K 60. I have no issue with 4K 60 because I have 2T of SSD with the Ninja V. The problem was with the 4K120. The firmware fixed that. In total, I was able to shoot 100GB before getting my first alarm.
I took off the battery, CFexpress card, opened doors and removed lens for 5 min and I was able to shoot 5min more to finish my 30min test, but I could go more.
The bottom line is, it is working well for me. I do realize that everybody uses his gear differently. That is how I use mine. 

When it comes to Ninja V, it doesn't give me any info, other than no card in camera. That is same as before.

I wish two more things from Canon.
1 - They used to have a "Custom Quick Control menu" on the 5D IV but they didn't put it in the R5. I desperately need it. The Q menu differs greatly from the actual menu in the sense that the actual menu shows up in Ninja V, while the Q menu doesn't. When I shoot a lead singer, I like a sudden punch in to show facial expression for 10 sec, then pull back out. With 1DX II, I had to use two cameras to do it. With the R5, I can achieve the same effect using the crop associated with IBIS. Fortunately IBIS is in the Q menu and changing from standard IBIS to enhanced can be done in the press of a button and gives me the sudden punch in very nicely. Nobody (other than the pixel wisdom) will notice that it is slightly softer. I tested it multiple time. However, it would be much better to do it with the actual 1.6 crop mode, if I could just add it to the quick menu. I really wish them to add it whether in the custom quick control menu, or as an option in the custom buttons.
2 - I want a 24mm macro, similar to the small 35mm RF. It would be small and effective for handheld setup. Crops would give 24mm, 35mm and 50mm (roughly), which are the focal lengths that I use when shooting band rehearsal in very tight place. By changing the crop mode (and IBIS) I would be able to get a wide view from the eye level, normal view from below and closeup from the side when targeting the fingers of a guitarist for example.


----------



## digigal (Aug 27, 2020)

Besisika said:


> OK, I upgraded the firmware and like it. . . .


It was very interesting to read how you use your camera


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 27, 2020)

Besisika said:


> OK, I upgraded the firmware and like it.
> I did not test the 8K because I will rarely use it, until they introduce that cinema raw thing.
> I did test the 4K 120 because that was my concern.
> I wanted 10min longer than prior and they gave it. Let me explain.
> ...



Thanks for sharing. I could only do "appt" tests today, which I shared in the Gordon Laing thread, but for indoor shooting in a reasonable environment, then I would agree with you, it gives you better recording and cool down

A few things I did note, and maybe this might help you for high bitrates that you can't do on the Atomos..

I found a simple USB fan indoor cooled the body down in 15 mins. So before your shoots, if you think it might take longer, then a small USB fan (assuming the environment is not warm) may well help give you a few more minutes recording, or bring the temp down quicker. Outside on the balcony, in 30 degrees, the fan was better than just leaving it to cool down, but I want to do some tests out in the field so to speak.

Finally, found when shooting outdoors that the end of the lens (as attached to the body) also got warm - so perhaps leaving it on may also cool it marginally quicker.


----------



## Besisika (Aug 27, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> Thanks for sharing. I could only do "appt" tests today, which I shared in the Gordon Laing thread, but for indoor shooting in a reasonable environment, then I would agree with you, it gives you better recording and cool down
> 
> A few things I did note, and maybe this might help you for high bitrates that you can't do on the Atomos..
> 
> ...


Didn't think about that. I will check it out and let you know.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2020)

Besisika said:


> They used to have a "Custom Quick Control menu" on the 5D IV but they didn't put it in the R5. I desperately need it.



I wouldn't say I desperately need it, but I did think that the custom quick control feature was nice. I do think that there may be too many variants of the same concept in the interface. You have a custom set of menus, a Q menu, and this thing too in the 5d4. My preference would be to allow much more customization of the q menu, including having multiple presses of the q button to get multiple pages. These could even be linked to custom menus. Then you'd have just one conceptual framework to have in your head.


----------



## Besisika (Aug 27, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't say I desperately need it, but I did think that the custom quick control feature was nice. I do think that there may be too many variants of the same concept in the interface. You have a custom set of menus, a Q menu, and this thing too in the 5d4. My preference would be to allow much more customization of the q menu, including having multiple presses of the q button to get multiple pages. These could even be linked to custom menus. Then you'd have just one conceptual framework to have in your head.


That would work perfectly for me.


----------



## hugebob (Aug 27, 2020)

I would just like to see the word "Backordered" vanquished from the lexicon!


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 27, 2020)

Besisika said:


> OK, I upgraded the firmware and like it.
> I did not test the 8K because I will rarely use it, until they introduce that cinema raw thing.
> I did test the 4K 120 because that was my concern.
> I wanted 10min longer than prior and they gave it. Let me explain.
> ...


Have you reached out to Canon Japan and your local Canon about the Custom Q Menu? If this is a big deal for you then you can help make it a reality by communicating this to Canon.
I sent my feedback to Canon Japan and Canon USA yesterday. Both have already responded that they logged the requests.


----------



## Besisika (Aug 27, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Have you reached out to Canon Japan and your local Canon about the Custom Q Menu? If this is a big deal for you then you can help make it a reality by communicating this to Canon.
> I sent my feedback to Canon Japan and Canon USA yesterday. Both have already responded that they logged the requests.


I didn't realize that. Yes, I will later today.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> I’d say, that EOSHD is ripe for a well deserved, an early retirement.


Him and that old tattoo fart can retire in hollywood, plenty of vacated property there.


----------

